# Bbs lm 3 piece



## Danbarnett123 (Oct 19, 2014)

When converting LMs to 3 piece, do the lip and barrel need to be welded (making it a 2 piece wheel)?
One local shop says to use regular bolts and weld the lip and barrel, while another local shop says no welding required but stronger bolts needed.

I do not want to machine the flange of the face or enlarge the bolt holes...I have seen the blackforrest 3 piece kit to sandwich mount, but I want the face front mounted to get maximum lip.

Anyone out there with 3 piece LMs?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

-Stronger bolts? no, you would use any bolt that you would build an BBS RS with
-weld the lip and barrel- deff not. 

My bother and I just built a set of 3pc Lms (17'' converted to 18") He had to get the face machined since he reverse mounted them. You just get lips and barrels and build them like any other 3 pc wheel.


----------



## Danbarnett123 (Oct 19, 2014)

P Q said:


> -Stronger bolts? no, you would use any bolt that you would build an BBS RS with
> -weld the lip and barrel- deff not.
> 
> My bother and I just built a set of 3pc Lms (17'' converted to 18") He had to get the face machined since he reverse mounted them. You just get lips and barrels and build them like any other 3 pc wheel.



When original, the bolt goes through the face flange and the hoop flange. Total 2.

When converting to 3 piece, the bolt goes through the face flange, lip flange, and barrel flange. Total 3.

Would it be BAD to weld them together?


----------



## P Q (Feb 4, 2009)

Danbarnett123 said:


> When original, the bolt goes through the face flange and the hoop flange. Total 2.
> 
> When converting to 3 piece, the bolt goes through the face flange, lip flange, and barrel flange. Total 3.
> 
> Would it be BAD to weld them together?


right total 3, just like an rs.

I would never weld anything together on a 3pc wheel


----------

